# Breeding Question : P



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Hm, where to start... well I have been doing quite a lot of research on betta breeding over the past few months, and now that it is summer I actually have the time to actually give it a try for the first time. I am a biology major and have always loved animals so I am not trying to profit or anything from it. XD I remember when I was younger, visiting cousins in Japan who bred fish as a hobby and wishing I could do that too. ^^ll 

Anyways...I purchased a fish off of aquabid that I really liked and the breeder offered to sell me either one or both sibling females:





























I was thinking of maybe purchasing both females, but I wanted to ask the forum if they looked "acceptable" so to speak (and if so which one would be better to breed with the male). 

Of course I am not sure if I will even be successful, but even so I am not 100% sure what I will do with all the fry. I won't breed any fish until I have an answer for that though. I am hoping there are other alternatives to turning to Petco ><. I just wanted to get this question out of the way first. : P I acknowledge that I am a total beginner but that is why I am posting in the first place -> for advice/tips/warnings etc. XD

Advice + comments would be appreciated! :wave:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

umm you need to research way more than a month and the first one what color line are you going for tail type etc what am i going to do with the fry these are some questions you need to answer before breeding


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

They are all amazing fish! I would love to see the fry. Good luck! 

For the frys new homes, i know alot of schools keep fish as class pets, you could try that.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Novice, have you bred bettas before, because it seems like you know alot about it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jakr959 said:


> Hey Novice, have you bred bettas before, because it seems like you know alot about it


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

beta novice said:


> umm you need to research way more than a month and the first one what color line are you going for tail type etc what am i going to do with the fry these are some questions you need to answer before breeding



I noted that I have been researching it over the span of a few months (for at least 3-5 months) so I know there is a lot of work involved (and am still in the process of learning). X_x I am also just going to be a hobbyist breeder and if I am going to breed any pair it will be the ones shown in the pictures (sibling HMs from the same breeder) as I like the breeder's (Sanya on Aquabid) multicolor patterned bettas. I have also stated that I will not attempt breeding any type of fish until I decide what I am going to do with the fry. : P I just wanted to get some questions out of the way as well as receive some imput from some more experienced betta owners/keepers.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

tumtum said:


> They are all amazing fish! I would love to see the fry. Good luck!
> 
> For the frys new homes, i know alot of schools keep fish as class pets, you could try that.


Thanks! ^^ I will keep that in mind. : P


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lovely fish! In fact I was looking at that exact one and wished I could have bought him. Are you located in the US?.. because I would definitely buy a pair from you if you spawn him.  I'm working on starting a marble line and would love to have fish like him!

You sound like you are doing the right thing by researching and are well on your way.

As for where you would sell the fish, forums are a great place to start! Then aquabid and ebay. You'll find that if you have good stock and price the fish right you should have no problem selling fry.

IMO I would get both sisters. They are both excellent. I like the first girl better then the second but they both would produce really nice fish with that male.

If you have any questions feel free to ask. I would really like to see you spawn (partly because you sound like a great candidate for a potential breeder and partly because I REALLY want some fry from a match like that ;-)).


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Lovely fish! In fact I was looking at that exact one and wished I could have bought him. Are you located in the US?.. because I would definitely buy a pair from you if you spawn him.  I'm working on starting a marble line and would love to have fish like him!
> 
> You sound like you are doing the right thing by researching and are well on your way.





1fish2fish said:


> As for where you would sell the fish, forums are a great place to start! Then aquabid and ebay. You'll find that if you have good stock and price the fish right you should have no problem selling fry.
> 
> IMO I would get both sisters. They are both excellent. I like the first girl better then the second but they both would produce really nice fish with that male.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask. I would really like to see you spawn (partly because you sound like a great candidate for a potential breeder and partly because I REALLY want some fry from a match like that  ;-)).




Ok, thanks for your advice! It helps a lot. ^^ I think you gave me advice on my first thread too! I was surprised nobody else bid on it since the other bettas posted along with it were purchased @[email protected] (but I guess that was a good thing for me XD).
Also yes, I am from the US.  I could probably provide you some fish for free if the breeding goes well. I'd rather give the fish away to good homes than sell for money anyways so I will let you know. Thanks for your help again! :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If the pictures are perfect side views, I would use the first female because she has a more delta shape tail than the second (round). To produce good HM you need HM females. DT may produce HM but round tails are rather difficult (but possible - specially since it's from a HM line). 

For colours, they're great multi colours and you would produce similar multi's with either one.

I hope you try breeding, it's great experience. Good luck.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been admiring the guy in your avatar every time you post, so if you're in the US, I would probably like one or two of your babies.  

I would say that you are set! I'd recommend the first female, but either would work. The first female just is generally better to me. Just better shape, color, all around.  

I think that breeding is a great experience as long as you are serious about it and know what your doing.


----------



## Miss Jinkx (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep the thread going with updates! I'd love to follow your progress!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

indjo said:


> If the pictures are perfect side views, I would use the first female because she has a more delta shape tail than the second (round). To produce good HM you need HM females. DT may produce HM but round tails are rather difficult (but possible - specially since it's from a HM line).
> 
> For colours, they're great multi colours and you would produce similar multi's with either one.
> 
> I hope you try breeding, it's great experience. Good luck.


Thanks! ^^


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I've been admiring the guy in your avatar every time you post, so if you're in the US, I would probably like one or two of your babies.
> 
> I would say that you are set! I'd recommend the first female, but either would work. The first female just is generally better to me. Just better shape, color, all around.
> 
> I think that breeding is a great experience as long as you are serious about it and know what your doing.


Thanks for the input : P I will most likely put up a thread for adoptions if all goes well ^^


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Mango
You may want to read through the submissions on this forum: http://ausaqua.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php?f27.html
Bettas are critiqued to IBC standards so you'll learn quite a bit on body an fin conformation from these experts.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Fermin said:


> Hi Mango
> You may want to read through the submissions on this forum: http://ausaqua.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php?f27.html
> Bettas are critiqued to IBC standards so you'll learn quite a bit on body an fin conformation from these experts.


Thanks for the link! I have read a bit about the IBC standards but have wanted to see them being "applied" so this will help a lot. : P Is anybody allowed to post on the betta critique forum, or is it limited to those who actually plan to show bettas in the future? I know my bettas aren't perfect but I wouldn't mind critique for some more insight. : P


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can also join an IBC club near you (if there are any). I'm a member of the Georgia club and its really nice to have people locally. A lot of the time you can get stuff like food cultures or plants for free or really cheap from club members. Most of the clubs also hold shows throughout the year which is a great place to get fish!

There are a few clubs (Like the Midwest Betta Society) that don't have meetings so even people who don't live in the area can join and discuss bettas on the yahoo group.

You can look for a group by going to www.ibcbettas.org and looking under the chapters section.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> You can also join an IBC club near you (if there are any). I'm a member of the Georgia club and its really nice to have people locally. A lot of the time you can get stuff like food cultures or plants for free or really cheap from club members. Most of the clubs also hold shows throughout the year which is a great place to get fish!
> 
> There are a few clubs (Like the Midwest Betta Society) that don't have meetings so even people who don't live in the area can join and discuss bettas on the yahoo group.
> 
> You can look for a group by going to www.ibcbettas.org and looking under the chapters section.


Thanks! I will check this out : )
(I am actually from Georgia XD but I live in California now)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... I'm from Virginia but I live in Georgia now  If you live close to Sacramento there is a really big betta society out there. They just held their show recently. There are some really great breeders out there. I think the club name is the California Betta Society (CBS).


----------

